# STANZA Rear Disc Brake Conversion



## Rajinder Singh (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone attempted a rear disc brake conversion on a 1990-1992 Stanza? If so, what is needed from which car to perform this job? I know you guys will think i'm crazy. Yes I know the car is almost 30 years old. This this one is mint. Rear drums brakes are terrible.

Do I have to grab the rear spindles/hubs as well as the mid to rear parking brake cables from a J30 (89-94) Maxima?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

From what I understand, the 1990 - 1992 higher end stanza sport models came with rear disk brakes. You'll have to obtain the rear spindles/hubs as well as the mid to rear parking brake cables from another stanza. Here's a video clip that might help:


----------

